# تمر ضيقاتي



## ضحكة طفل (13 مارس 2010)

*تمر  ضيقاتى ** ويسوع يرعاني

ويمر أمامي ** ويقودني من طريق  أخطائي
ومهما  كنت في الآلامِ ** يسوع الفادى الديانِ
دعوني إلى عشاءِ ** في كنيسة  الأبرارِ
فيه  جسداً مملوءٍ بدماءِ ** متجهاً نحو نهرٍ
نهرٍ مكتوبٍ عليه حياةِ **  ويقول تعالى إتبعنى
فلترث عقداً مكتوب بكلامي **  أنا هو القيامةِ والحياةِ


فمن أمن بى ** ولو مات فسيحيا
أنا أعرف هذا الكلامِ ** كلامٍ  حلو ومملوءٍ بالإفهامِ
لما لا أذهب ** وأتعلم هذا  الكلامِ
فأشكر  الإلهِ ** لكي دعوني إلى عشاءٍ
وعلمني هذا الكلامِ ** ليثبت  فيَ وأرعاه
وخلصني  من قيود الشيطانِ ** يسوع المسيا

دا أنت الفادى ليا ** ولكل  البشرية*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مارس 2010)

* دا أنت الفادى ليا ** ولكل  البشرية
حلوة اووووووووووووووووى
*


----------



## youhnna (13 مارس 2010)

*روعة جداااااااا ضحكة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

كلمات  جيله من القلب النابض لحب يسوع

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

*
ضحكة

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> * دا أنت الفادى ليا ** ولكل  البشرية
> حلوة اووووووووووووووووى
> *


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *روعة جداااااااا ضحكة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> ضحكة
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا جدا
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 مارس 2010)

*



فمن أمن بى ** ولو مات فسيحيا
أنا أعرف هذا الكلامِ ** كلامٍ حلو ومملوءٍ بالإفهامِ
لما لا أذهب ** وأتعلم هذا الكلامِ
فأشكر الإلهِ ** لكي دعوني إلى عشاءٍ
وعلمني هذا الكلامِ ** ليثبت فيَ وأرعاه
وخلصني من قيود الشيطانِ ** يسوع المسيا

دا أنت الفادى ليا ** ولكل البشرية

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*امين*

*شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكرا للصلاة الطيبة*​


يارب سلام
 شكرا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*اشكرك يا رب يا من برحمتك الفائقة خلصتنا من خطيئتنا التي وسمتنا بالعار...*

*اشكرك يا رب على محبتك الازلية...*

*اشكرك على كل شيء...*

*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية التائبين...*

*ميرسي اختي الغالية صلاتك رائعة...*


----------

